# 12 oz Pepsi Cola acl bottle - St Johns Newfoundland



## RCO (Jan 29, 2021)

just came across this one on ebay , not the 7 up bottle I though might exist from there but a locally marked pepsi cola bottle . never seen it before either

its from a local bottler called " Browning Harvey Limited " which operated in St Johns Newfoundland and still appears to be bottling pepsi today .  

the bottle is an older pepsi bottle from the late 1940's , 12oz , seller refers to it as a double dot bottle .  condition is ok but missing some paint and colour .

lots of odd markings -  " St John NFLD " in white paint on back neck , " Browning Harvey Limited " St Johns Newfoundland , Pepsi Cola co NY " on back 

also has a duraglass marked bottom , common in US but not in Canada , appears to indicate its from 1946 . newfoundland didn't join Canada until 1949 so appears bottle is from a couple years before that .  




















						Newfoundland 12Oz Double Dot Pepsi Bottle Browning Harvey Ltd St John s NFLD for sale | eBay
					

Find great deals on eBay for Newfoundland 12Oz Double Dot Pepsi Bottle Browning Harvey Ltd St John s NFLD. Shop with confidence.



					www.ebay.ca


----------



## RCO (Jan 29, 2021)

1931

A similar business was operated by a competitor, G. Browning & Sons. In 1931, the firms amalgamated with Gerald Harvey and James Crawford as joint managing directors. Gerald Harvey was succeeded by his brother, Reginald, and when Mr. Crawford retired from management a few years after, Reginald continued as president and managing director until he passed away in 1957. In 1931, Browning Harvey Limited opened a small bottling plant adjacent to the west end biscuit factory and started to bottle Browning Harvey flavours.

1944
In 1944, Reginald C. Harvey obtained a Pepsi-Cola Franchise from the Pepsi Company in New York. A few years later a Suncrest flavor franchise was obtained from the Stutz family of Toronto.

1951
In 1951 a modern one million dollar bottling plant was built on the east corner of Mill Lane and Water Street. Sales grew fast.

1963
A larger, more modern plant was built on Ropewalk Lane in 1963. This present plant is 140,000 sq. ft. with the most up-to-date bottling equipment in the world.






						About - Browning Harvey Ltd.
					

Browning Harvey Limited is celebrating 85 years in the production of soft drinks, making this a perfect time to reflect on the Company’s proud history, the foundation of which is steeped in Newfoundland tradition and built upon family values. Early 1860’s The firm of G. Browning & Son Limited...




					browningharvey.nf.ca


----------



## RCO (Jan 29, 2021)

*John Patten's grandfather signed franchise in 1944, before province part of Canada*
Meghan McCabe · CBC News · Posted: Jun 27, 2019 8:38 PM NT | Last Updated: June 27, 2019
Pepsi has been in Newfoundland longer than the island has been a part of Canada. 

John Patten's grandfather went to New York to sign the franchise agreement back in 1944, and the family continues to operate the Browning Harvey business based in St. John's. 

"The Harveys always made the soda crackers on Water Street East, and the Brownings made the fancy biscuits on Water Street West, so when they merged in 1931, we moved up to Water Street West, up on Mill Road. From that point, I guess we moved from making biscuits, to table syrup, to soft drinks," said the company's president.

Patten said the families were always entrepreneurs. Pepsi was really growing at that time, and with so many Americans on the island for the Second World War it was a "prosperous" endeavour — then and now, although Patten would not disclose how much Pepsi they sell in the province. 

"We sell what we need to sell to meet the market demand. It's good



			https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/newfoundland-labrador/browning-harvey-75-years-nl-1.5192576


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jan 29, 2021)

Interesting, locally marked Pepsis aren't common from Canada.  I'm not sure I can think of any others.  Though like you said Newfoundland wasn't in Canada yet at that point.


----------



## Ashleyee (Jan 29, 2021)

What does the symbol on the bottom of glass in center signify, if I may ask?


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jan 29, 2021)

Ashleyee said:


> What does the symbol on the bottom of glass in center signify, if I may ask?


That's the old Owens-Illinois logo.


----------



## Ashleyee (Jan 29, 2021)

Ok.  I see.  It is duraglass mark.  Looked like a masonic symbol.  Neat.


----------



## Ashleyee (Jan 29, 2021)

Correction.  Owens-Illinois.


----------



## RCO (Jan 29, 2021)

CanadianBottles said:


> Interesting, locally marked Pepsis aren't common from Canada.  I'm not sure I can think of any others.  Though like you said Newfoundland wasn't in Canada yet at that point.



there is a number of paper labels that exist though , I can think of a few but acl bottles I can only recall them saying pepsi cola montreal of them 

maybe before 1949 ( when newfoundland joined Canada ) maybe it was common practice to mark anything there as being from newfoundland ? 

although I can't think of any coca cola's marked st john's , but have seen an acl Canada dry bottle that is marked st johns


----------



## RCO (Jan 29, 2021)

i checked if the seller had already sold any other bottles and they had sold a couple mostly newfoundland bottles , one was a 30 oz Canada Dry bottle marked 

Purity Factories Ltd - St John's Newfoundland , By authority of Canada dry international New York


----------



## K6TIM (Feb 3, 2021)

RCO said:


> just came across this one on ebay , not the 7 up bottle I though might exist from there but a locally marked pepsi cola bottle . never seen it before either
> 
> its from a local bottler called " Browning Harvey Limited " which operated in St Johns Newfoundland and still appears to be bottling pepsi today .
> 
> ...


Your bottle is a early 1930-50's styled painted label pepsi bottle.They started the twist rib bottle in the 1950's on.The other one looks like the same style with out the painted label on it or it was lost due to the elements.I have one like it,but a small painted on label is visible.--k6tim


----------

